# Heading out for a rig run Friday after work



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Anyone else thinking of heading out? Weather looks good!

Leaving Sherman cove around 5:30 after work Friday, head to ram, Appomattox or Nakika (not sure which yet) and back Saturday afternoon. 

Let me know if anyone else heading out.


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

We talking about it..


----------



## rwasilausky (Oct 21, 2021)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> Anyone else thinking of heading out? Weather looks good!
> 
> Leaving Sherman cove around 5:30 after work Friday, head to ram, Appomattox or Nakika (not sure which yet) and back Saturday afternoon.
> 
> Let me know if anyone else heading out.


We are leaving from Sherman Cove around 9 AM Friday headed to Marlin and maybe beyond. Back Saturday by sunset.
What channel are you on? We are in a 26 Regulator.


----------



## rwasilausky (Oct 21, 2021)

rwasilausky said:


> We are leaving from Sherman Cove around 9 AM Friday headed to Marlin and maybe beyond. Back Saturday by sunset.
> What channel are you on? We are in a 26 Regulator.


Sorry, got dates wrong. Leaving Thursday returning Friday.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

rwasilausky said:


> Sorry, got dates wrong. Leaving Thursday returning Friday.


Hope you get ole yeller! Be safe and catch ‘em up. 

We’ll be on 68. Cheryl Sue. 99 proline 251wa


----------

